# Self boudoir shoot? Possible?



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

Sooo...

This may sound like a really stupid question..But is it possible to do a self boudoir photoshoot? 

Last year, when my husband deployed, I got boudoir pictures done for him. I was prego at the time, so they weren't too sexy.

Well, he's deploying this coming Monday, and I was going to try to do a shoot myself..So I could maybe send him some. 

Anybody done this before? I don't just want some retarded point and shoot type pictures..

I'm sure it's doable, but god, it's going to take FOREVER!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 13, 2011)

sure why not, set the focus on something and leave it as manual focus so it won't keep changing the focus on you, you might have to take a few shot, OR you can use your camera as LIVE view mode through computer and watch yourself


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohhhh good idea! I never thought to put it on live view.. It's still going to take lots of trial and error though!


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with erose. In sure it can be done, probably difficult and a pita but doable. And if they are not perfect, your husband will only know that you are in the picture posing for him, and that I'm sure he will love that!! Tell him taknk you for supporting our country from the Tippett family!!

Blue


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

That's true! I guess I'll just take a shot at it!


----------



## Juice (Jan 13, 2011)

What branch is he in?


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

USMC bebe!  I tagged myself a big bad marine! ha ha


----------



## Juice (Jan 13, 2011)

Outstanding! Best of luck to him on deployment.

I'm active duty USN, transferring to the USS Ronald Reagan in about 3 weeks.


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 13, 2011)

Can the D700 use the ML-L3 remote?  'Cause you can pick up eBay versions for next to nothing, and that way you don't have to use the self timer and then get back in position every time...


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I was active USN but medical discharge for asthma!! Total bs but I couldn't so much about it. 
Blue


----------



## Studio7Four (Jan 13, 2011)

It's certainly possible.  You can set up some dummy objects to help you frame the shot, set focus (and DoF) and check lighting, then switch the camera over to manual focus and swap yourself in for the stand in objects.  You can either use a cheap wireless remote (pose to hide the hand holding it or photoshop it out later), or if your camera allows you to set it to shoot repeatedly just do that then get in the frame (who cares how many you throw away when you're shooting digital).  Really this is just a specific type of self portrait which folks do all the time.

(And kudos to the forum community for not immediately jumping in with the request to post the images after she takes them.)


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 13, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> Sooo...
> 
> This may sound like a really stupid question..But is it possible to do a self boudoir photoshoot?
> 
> ...



Great idea! I've definitely done it. I didn't really use any lighting setup, just natural lighting through a nearby window.  Now if only I could find the files... :shock:


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 13, 2011)

could just ask a neighbor. im sure they'd hit the shutter button for ya lol.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 13, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Now if only I could find the files... :shock:


 
I've got copies if you can't find them


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2011)

It's also possible to climb a greased pole by yourself....but it's so much easier with a friend or two.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 13, 2011)

Boomn4x4 said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Now if only I could find the files... :shock:
> ...



But really, I wish I could find them. :lmao: Think I got rid of them when I broke up with one of my exes.. Perhaps it's time to do some new shots, myself.


----------



## DerekSalem (Jan 13, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> Sooo...
> 
> This may sound like a really stupid question..But is it possible to do a self boudoir photoshoot?
> 
> ...



Anything's *possible*...but I can't even imagine how difficult it would be. One of the big things about Boudoir is striking the perfect poses. Having to nail the focus and still get the good poses would be near impossible...it would take forever.

I'd recommend finding another forum member or someone you know near San Diego and seeing if they'd offer some help. I can almost guarantee that someone on the forums would offer to help if they knew why you were doing it. Even if you just have them snap the actual shots and you do the PP later.

Can't really offer much help besides that...being on the other side of the country makes it difficult to actually *help* you.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2011)

> I'd recommend finding another forum member or someone you know near San Diego and seeing if they'd offer some help. I can almost guarantee that someone on the forums would offer to help if they knew why you were doing it. Even if you just have them snap the actual shots and you do the PP later.


Or get together with some other wives of servicemen and do shots of them as well.  That way, you have someone to shoot you, and you get the practice shooting them etc.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 13, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > I'd recommend finding another forum member or someone you know near San Diego and seeing if they'd offer some help. I can almost guarantee that someone on the forums would offer to help if they knew why you were doing it. Even if you just have them snap the actual shots and you do the PP later.
> 
> 
> Or get together with some other wives of servicemen and do shots of them as well.  That way, you have someone to shoot you, and you get the practice shooting them etc.



Best idea yet  That way the other husbands will get their own present, too


----------



## LFP (Jan 13, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> > I'd recommend finding another forum member or someone you know near San Diego and seeing if they'd offer some help. I can almost guarantee that someone on the forums would offer to help if they knew why you were doing it. Even if you just have them snap the actual shots and you do the PP later.
> 
> 
> Or get together with some other wives of servicemen and do shots of them as well. That way, you have someone to shoot you, and you get the practice shooting them etc.


 

Great idea!


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, but I'm weird about other non-photographer's touching my camera..That thing was expensive, and I would KILL if they dropped it. But I do have a nice remote that focuses and does consecutive shots, so I guess I could just try.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2011)

If you need a private CC, let me know mrs. LOL  Just kidding with you.


----------



## Juice (Jan 13, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Or get together with some other wives of servicemen and do shots of them as well.  That way, you have someone to shoot you, and you get the practice shooting them etc.



That's a much better plan than letting Jody take the pics... :thumbup:


----------



## Geaux (Jan 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> If you need a private CC, let me know mrs. LOL  *Just kidding with you.*




No you're not lol :lmao:


----------



## phiya (Jan 13, 2011)

My wife probably wouldn't be happy about me offering to help you, though I am close enough to make it possible.  

How am I ever going to break into the world of boudoir?


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

ha ha yeah.........I doubt that'll happen. Just sayin! We'll see what happens. I'm not going to be doing anything for at least another week though, because I'm in the middle of moving across  the country.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never had a male photographer. I don't know how comfortable I'd be. It'd have to be a female. And my husband would **** if he knew another man was taking nudes of me. ha ha


----------



## phiya (Jan 13, 2011)

On a more serious note, I took my first self portrait last night, and boy was it a PITA!  Especially if you don't have enough light to reliably auto focus. It took me probably an hour to get a shot that I was decently happy with.  But then again, I don't have live view either.


----------



## phiya (Jan 13, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> I've never had a male photographer. I don't know how comfortable I'd be. It'd have to be a female. And my husband would **** if he knew another man was taking nudes of me. ha ha



Would it help if I brought my wife?  :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2011)

Moving is a pain.  Im in the process of moving too.. but just 40 min away.  Where are you moving to?


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

Moving back to good ole Indiana! That's where I'm from. Just going home while my husband is gone.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> It's also possible to climb a greased pole by yourself....but it's so much easier with a friend or two.



Dude...we could make jokes about that comment...the metaphor is, uh...a bit risque, you know???


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > It's also possible to climb a greased pole by yourself....but it's so much easier with a friend or two.
> ...


 


ha ha ha! Sooo...You think my husband would like nudes of me climbing a greased poll???


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried to do something like this over a year ago........it was very hard. If you are patient and have LOTS of time you might be able to get it done. But man, I should of just left my husband help me!! The focusing was rough. Good luck!!

Thank your husband for me, for his service!! I wish him well!!


----------



## CapM (Jan 13, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> ha ha ha! Sooo...You think my husband would like nudes of me climbing a greased poll???



Yes


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jan 13, 2011)

ah ha ha ha! Don't you think THAT would be a little hard? I mean...doing your own self portraits is hard enough, but adding a greased poll to the equation as well?? HMMMM


----------



## mrpink (Jan 13, 2011)

mishele said:


> I tried to do something like this over a year ago........it was very hard. If you are patient and have LOTS of time you might be able to get it done. But man, I should of just left my husband help me!! The focusing was rough. Good luck!!



Pictures or it didn't happen.












p!nK


----------



## deebert (Jan 13, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> Moving back to good ole Indiana! That's where I'm from. Just going home while my husband is gone.



I was gonna say, if you were heading to Denver I'd volunteer since I have NO idea how to unawkwardly get into boudoir photography!  I guess I'll stick with kids and couples for now...

Thanks to your husband for his service and thanks to you and your family as well for holding down the fort while he's gone!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2011)

Brett Favre has proven that self-boudoir photos are possible. Well, allegedly...I think all one needs are some Wrangler jeans, a cell phone with camera feature, and some half-decent lighting. Somebody out to write to Favre and ask him about the details...


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 13, 2011)

Studio7Four said:


> It's certainly possible.  You can set up some dummy objects to help you frame the shot, set focus (and DoF) and check lighting, then switch the camera over to manual focus and swap yourself in for the stand in objects.  You can either use a cheap wireless remote (pose to hide the hand holding it or photoshop it out later), or if your camera allows you to set it to shoot repeatedly just do that then get in the frame (who cares how many you throw away when you're shooting digital).  Really this is just a specific type of self portrait which folks do all the time.
> 
> (And kudos to the forum community for not immediately jumping in with the request to post the images after she takes them.)



Thats why we have the girls of TPF on flickr private password protected group. Silly boy. 

Good luck, I had thought about trying this as well. Will compare notes when I do. If you have any tips you want to share feel free.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2011)

I DONT THINK SO!!  If she is moving to Denver, Ill do it.  Ill put on my red dress so you will feel comfortable mrshalyberg!
:lmao:



deebert said:


> mrshaleyberg said:
> 
> 
> > Moving back to good ole Indiana! That's where I'm from. Just going home while my husband is gone.
> ...


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 13, 2011)

mrshaleyberg said:


> I've never had a male photographer. I don't know how comfortable I'd be. It'd have to be a female. And my husband would **** if he knew another man was taking nudes of me. ha ha




I have a tog friend who does artistic nudes and I talked it over with my husband because its something I REALLY want to do and he surprised me. He eventually came around. And he's a gun toting redneck kind of thump you on the head and drag you around by your hair kinda guy. 

Which is ok, since I like that sort of thing. :lmao:


----------



## phiya (Jan 13, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> And he's a gun toting redneck kind of thump you on the head and drag you around by your hair kinda guy.
> 
> Which is ok, since I like that sort of thing. :lmao:



NOW this thread is headed in the right direction.  :lmao:


----------



## CapM (Jan 13, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Thats why we have the girls of TPF on flickr private password protected group. Silly boy.



Okay Schwetty, put on your best dress and get us that password!!!


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

This is just silly, I would love to see how this turns out!   LOL


----------



## deebert (Jan 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I DONT THINK SO!!  If she is moving to Denver, Ill do it.  Ill put on my red dress so you will feel comfortable mrshalyberg!
> :lmao:
> 
> 
> ...



We could tag-team her!  (mrshaleyberg - probably best you aren't coming to Denver after all!)


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Jan 13, 2011)

deebert said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I DONT THINK SO!!  If she is moving to Denver, Ill do it.  Ill put on my red dress so you will feel comfortable mrshalyberg!
> ...



Must. Not. Comment.:blushing:


----------



## phiya (Jan 13, 2011)

deebert said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I DONT THINK SO!!  If she is moving to Denver, Ill do it.  Ill put on my red dress so you will feel comfortable mrshalyberg!
> ...



Not for us, we were holding out hope that Schwetty could work some password gaining magic.  It wasn't much hope, but it was there.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2011)

I can create another account name SchwettyHeels


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I can create another account name SchwettyHeels



Creeper ale:


JK, Schwetty :hug::


----------



## mishele (Jan 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to do something like this over a year ago........it was very hard. If you are patient and have LOTS of time you might be able to get it done. But man, I should of just left my husband help me!! The focusing was rough. Good luck!!
> ...



Not exactly what she was talking about but just as hard to shoot!!!
Posted in the girls thread.


----------



## fokker (Jan 13, 2011)

If you decide to go ahead with the self-portrait idea (which I think is think is fine if you're patient) then use a small aperture so you have to be quite so critical with your focusing, it will help a lot. You'll have to be creative with angles and background though to avoid any distracting stuff.


----------

